# jonh deer skid steer light upgrade



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

we upgraded the lights on this loader. the 800D was installed when it was new as well as HAW in the rear marker lamps they did not look good we replaced the rears with a Set of 400 Series STT max out put for warning and Marker light and installed Amber vertexs in the front head lights


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

jonh deer - is that a new brand? Never heard of it before. Dang foreign knock-offs!


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

whoops to late now i did not even know i did that


----------



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

They make farming equipment...and should stick to it


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

CaptCaveman;1268570 said:


> They make farming equipment...and should stick to it


we are talking about the lights not the machine


----------



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

Several things...The post is about a JONH DEER skid steer...LOL the name is spelled wrong, I was commenting on that...I had a 332 skid steer and every time you started it you would duck because the way the thing shook when it was started was horrible had the Deere dealer look at it and all was well. Time to sell the machine.


----------

